# Mini Slash/Mini E-Revo 1/16



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Mike Cowen bought a Mini E-Revo at MnM last weekend, I have to say that thing was impressive! Very fast, handled well and seemingly bulletproof.

We're still racing 1/18's at MnM every other Saturday, now we're contemplating starting a spec class based on the Mini-Slash. Since both of these kits utilize the same chassis and drive train it should make for a really fun class and very fast as well.

More discussion can be found here
http://teamhoustonradiocontrol.yuku.com/topic/987


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I am down for some 1/18th scale truck racing when I move back in August.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I mowed the backyard today and accidently cut a track into it. Weird how it happened, mowered got lowered to dirt draggin level somehow. I got done and decided to spray weed killer on it then. Then I sat there and thought while drinkin a beer and figured I'd bring in a yard of dirt this week to try and patch it all up. Funny how mowing the yard turned into a 16th scale slash track like that.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds like fun. How do the tires work in the dirt?


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

i thought they were going to m&m into a parking lot?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The parking lot thing is dead, but the 1/18 scale track was never going away. There are changes afoot but 1/18 scale racing will remain.

Currently we are discussing a total redesign and rebuild of both of the small scale tracks.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Man .. wish I had room for a lil track in the back yard, but theres too many turtles running around. Guess I could pile all the poo together for some jumps.. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude, where were you last weekend Mike!?!?!?


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

CV.. I had the weekend off and everything, but it boiled down to not wanting to spend 8 hours there for 15 mins of racing.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

understood........


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Yo Trey how did ur backyard track turn out..Did it turn into an 8th scale track yet ...lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We raced em this past weekend. It was good fun. 10 to 12 sec lap times. Had my old AM timing system running so we ran races. I got beat everytime on my own track and by a E-revo! Your welcome anytime Mike.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep er. Dirt racin and beer go together well!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

too cool Trey....too cool!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Beer goes with anything. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Yep er. Dirt racin and beer go together well!


Hummm...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I saw one of those run with the duel battery's....holy cow it was FAST!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

They are to fast and geared wrong for this little track. 26 or 27 tooth was pretty good compared to the stock 31 and optional in kit 28. Temps came down and run time went up after gear change. I'll be trying a 25 at some point.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a track for the Losi micro DTs.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm considering one myself. Just want to keep em stock and I think these have some mandatory hopups to be reliable. Maybe we can get them outlaw runners over sometime to ck it out


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> I'm considering one myself. Just want to keep em stock and I think these have some mandatory hopups to be reliable. Maybe we can get them outlaw runners over sometime to ck it out


Mine is bone stock including tires. Mike, Bob, Andy and them still run stock motors but with better tires, maybe some chassis upgrades and lipos equallying a 6 cell. Insted of buying a lipo charger I would just build some 6 cell packs.

Im interested.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mikeys track. I think it's too small though.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Track is perfectly groomed! Mines a bit ruffer than that. I'll call Terry sometime and see what their doin. Lost Mike's #


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

I love the look of the mini slashes, but still havent seen one in action yet.
That mirco t track is sweet. I got one brushless and lipo'd out that just sits in my bag of goodiez. Its probably as fast as my stock R


----------

